

NoScript 1.9.2.6 removes the controversial Adblock Plus hack - soundsop
http://noscript.net/changelog

======
alfredb
Too late for me, I removed it already. This is a matter of trust, not
features.

------
robin_reala
Well, that was quick, and really I think it was the only solution. The
difference here although there are defined extension interfaces in Adblock,
NoScript was subverting the expected functionality rather than extending it.
I’d rather not have extensions fighting among each other.

~~~
Silhouette
_I think it was the only solution._

I doubt it's actually a solution. NoScript generated sufficient ill-will
between the constant "updates" that are just an excuse to send you forcibly to
their home page and this sort of underhand mess that a lot of users have just
outright uninstalled it and won't go back. It's not as if writing an
alternative will be hard, and I imagine we'll see one within days, if only
because somewhere in the world there's a hacker sufficiently offended by the
behaviour that he writes a replacement just to sting them. It only takes
one...

~~~
jokermatt999
It's open source. FF extensions are just renamed zip files, Fork away!

~~~
robin_reala
Open source doesn’t mean ‘licence to copy’, but in this case it’s GPL so yeah,
go right ahead.

------
pope52
The NoScript FAQ on the subject has also been updated:
<http://noscript.net/faq#qa3_21>

For more background on this debate, check out this post at Adblock:
<http://adblockplus.org/blog/attention-noscript-users>

